# Had three of my toys out today



## SS396driver (Apr 25, 2020)

The 64 Hawk 63 Avanti and my 02 Springer. Just a little spring cleaning


----------



## MontanaResident (Apr 25, 2020)

The black car looks like something a Sean Connery Bond 007 villain would drive.


----------



## SS396driver (Apr 25, 2020)

MontanaResident said:


> The black car looks like something a Sean Connery Bond 007 villain would drive.


Thats the 64 Hawk


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 27, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> Thats the 64 Hawk



Studebaker hawk? V8? Stick shift or auto? Very collectible the pickers found a studebaker collector who passed on and his daughter was into them. An avanti. Too. Cool cars.


----------



## SS396driver (Apr 27, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> Studebaker hawk? V8? Stick shift or auto? Very collectible the pickers found a studebaker collector who passed on and his daughter was into them. An avanti. Too. Cool cars.


V8 auto with factory air .


----------

